# Lord of Evil



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 3, 2013)

This is mostly for Teacup, who thinks cats are evil.  Here I submit proof.  This is a picture of my cat, Lord.  He passed away a few years ago, tragically only weeks shy of completing the final phase of his plan for total world domination.

So, Tea, here is irrefutable proof that cats are evil.  Note the thumbs - he could have made it work, I tell you!


----------



## teacup (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay that is creepy. It had thumbs.
And you really think it will stop at death? It's most likely in the underworld rallying it's troops! 
Damn it, Lowan, you should have bathed it in holy water.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's one for you:


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 4, 2013)

So this reminds me of one time when I was a child and took my mother's dogs out into the backfield to do their business. I'm standing there in what little bit of light that reaches the back from the spotlight on the house and the three dogs are loping about. 

Out of the darkness, a horned creature with glowing red eyes starts galloping straight for me in an attempt to ram me. 

The creature from hell ended up being the untrained and brutish pygmy goat that came with the last horse my mother bought, but having never seen an animal with glowing red eyes before, it left quite an impression on me. 

That said, cats win. They're nuts


----------



## Chilari (Nov 4, 2013)

Cats aren't evil. I'll post a picture of my parents' cat Chaucer at some point to demonstrate the cuteness of cats.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## SeverinR (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaver said:


> Here's one for you:


ah, dude, you found me...catnip, I don't have any catnip.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 6, 2013)

Steerpike said:


>



All we need now is Admiral Akbar yelling, "It's a trap!"


----------



## teacup (Nov 6, 2013)

Obligatory.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 6, 2013)

You know too much, teacup. Let this be a warning to you:







Next time, it's torn bags of Earl Grey in your bed when you get home.


----------

